# Pics/plans for a chicken coop



## tsrwivey

I'm trying to decide on a plan for a chicken coop. This will be our first coop for our first chickens so we're clueless! We're looking for a coop to house 5-10 hens, easy to clean, & easy to retrieve eggs from. It must be reasonably portable since we'll be moving in the next few years. Hubby builds houses & cabinets, so we have expert level skills, an abundance of free building supplies, & no HOA or government official to tell us what we can or can't do. :2thumb: ideas? Pictures? Plans? Favorite sites?


----------



## Grimm

Here is a link to my chicken Pinterest board. I pin cute coops and free building plans as well as info and hacks. Take a look.

https://www.pinterest.com/grimmdolly/chickens/

Here are the Ana White plans I mentioned before. Once our coop is painted I'll post a picture.

http://ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/shed-chicken-coop


----------



## Grimm

Consider this before you pick your design...


----------



## tsrwivey

That is awesome Grimm, thank you!


----------



## bogey

I can't offer much in the way of coop design for what you need. Mine is fixed and going nowhere. The only thing I will say is we did an "open air" coop because of the heat. We will likely just wrap some plastic around the north side for winter. 

BUT, I can highly recommend deep litter method. Really nice, provides compost and I'm loving it so far. In this heat and humidity, it is rapidly breaking down to a nice compost/topsoil.

edited to add - we also use a water hose hooked to an automatic waterer. Love that. Usually dump it once a day if they sling litter in it.

Oh, and check into fermented feed. It frees up more nutrients to them - makes them more readily available. And lowers feed ratio. Easy to do.


----------



## Grimm

Speaking of waterers and feeders ours are from the Royal Rooster. A small home based company out of Australia. You can get similar waterers and feeders from American sellers but the lubing cups just don't hold up the same as the ones RR uses. You can even just buy the cups and build your own set up.

Dine-A-Chook uses the same cups but they are also in Australia. Again they sell just the cups if you want to try your hand at building a set up.










http://www.royalrooster.com.au/drinkers-feeders/drinker-feeder-set-with-twin-cups-rain-cover.html

I ordered mine from RR on ebay. I spent less that way due to the exchange rate.

http://www.dineachook.com.au/brands/Dine%2da%2dChook.html


----------



## Grimm

Invest in a cheap plastic kiddie pool just for your chickens. With the temps here hitting triple digits we keep our chickens from over heating by giving them shade, lots of clean water to drink, a mister to give them a cool down zone and a kiddie pool with an inch of water. They will stand in the pool which helps cool them down. I keep our pool in the shade so they can cool down faster. The mister is in a different part of the run so the pool doesn't get crowded and they can peck at the dirt under the mister for bugs that are coming up to the surface.

I sometimes add blocks of ice to the pool to keep it colder on super hot days. I also freeze veggie scraps in a muffin tin with water to cover so they are forced to eat a bit of ice as they peck for the veggies.


----------



## bogey

Grimm, you sound like me with my chickens. But mine won't get in the kiddie pool! They'll stretch their necks way over and drink, but won't get in. And it's been so hot. They've been panting something awful. Frozen tidbits to help them out. And I have a fan blowing that I'll put ice in front of to help cool them in the shad where they like to lay around. Tried putting a couple in the pool, no dice. Oh, well. I had to work on their run fence today. Got so hot, I got in it! Cooled my legs off. Hey, it was clean!


----------



## Grimm

bogey said:


> Grimm, you sound like me with my chickens. But mine won't get in the kiddie pool! They'll stretch their necks way over and drink, but won't get in. And it's been so hot. They've been panting something awful. Frozen tidbits to help them out. And I have a fan blowing that I'll put ice in front of to help cool them in the shad where they like to lay around. Tried putting a couple in the pool, no dice. Oh, well. I had to work on their run fence today. Got so hot, I got in it! Cooled my legs off. Hey, it was clean!


My Faverolles and Brahma don't get in the pool. I think it may have to do with the feathers on their feet. They like to stand in the damp dirt under the mister. The other 2 littles (both Wyandottes) get in the pool. I tried to condition them to stand in the pool to cool off. The Faverolles tried sitting in the water a few times.

The 2 sex-linkeds and EE were raised to cool off in horse feed pans of water. I think the larger pool makes them nervous. But they grew up with a mister in their grow-out pen from when it was 90+ degrees in March. They stand just on the edge of the mister's range and let the mist hit their backs and legs. Then they roll in the dirt for a dust bath... Muddy chickens!  I need to get some pictures of my dirty girls. Think of all the memes and puns one could make with those filthy pictures.

I am interested in seeing what they do when it snows this winter.


----------



## bogey

Would love to see pictures of your "dirty birds". LOL We are fairly new to chickens - okay really new! We got them end of March, early April. Waiting for that fabled first egg right now. Have a Rhode Island Red and a Barred Rock who look to be approaching point of lay. Red combs, and wattles have developed in the past week. Barred Rock, Buzzi, is also making sounds like a pterodactyl! The nest boxes are being checked out and scratched around in. I know it's coming! 

We actually had nice cool weather when we got them. So this summer has been rough and they are just totally unaccustomed to being wet. I will spray down their entire run and over the metal roof that their coop is under to cool stuff off. Have a fan out that they will lay in the breeze of that. Have put ice for the fan to blow over, but today moved the pool in front of the fan as the water was quite chilly this morning. Had a remarkably cool and much needed morning. And we have added more shade to their run area. Those triangle sail type things commonly found over pools etc. But you'd think they'd at least get their feet wet. One of the Silkies I put in the water sat down and "froze" for a minute. But whether it was fear or relief, I'm not sure! He doesn't want to repeat it though 

Winter will be interesting for sure. We have an open air coop that we will need to "cozy up" in the fall.


----------



## Grimm

I grew up working on a farm here in Cali. Now we live in a tiny town that is ultra livestock friendly. The house next door to the hardware store has a small herd of cattle in the yard. No joke! During the day you can see them sitting under the trees in the front yard. 6 HUGE cows (not sure the breed) hanging out in the front yard. I want my Roo to understand the chain of where her food comes from.

Anyway, try petting your screeching hen. You'll know they are close to laying when they start squatting. I can tell which of my girls has laid an egg that day by petting them. That and egg color.  If they have laid that day they will not squat. If they have yet to lay they still squat. Also the combs will get bright red right before they lay and if it is very hot outside. It can be a big tease when you are waiting for them to lay.

I hear Bel's egg song. Time to get her egg...


----------



## bogey

LOL. Love the cows in the yard. Sounds like where we are! Then again, we do still have rodeos on the weekends and is an activity in the high school nearby. 

A couple of the girls have had their combs and wattles get suddenly larger and BRIGHT red in the past week. One of the girls just yesterday was pale, pale, pale. She's a Buff Orpington and her comb was a pale as her legs. Today, much more pink. And larger. She's the last to start getting darker. 

Two of them, they are doing the submissive squat. The RIR and the Barred Rock. But they both have been much less friendly lately. I attribute it to hormones. 

Just got back from a trip to the store and had to buy eggs. Gggrrrr... Getting so darned expensive. I will not have extra eggs when they start laying. I'm freezing them. And will try to powder one or two just to see if I can. 

Waiting to do the egg happy dance!


----------



## Grimm

Have you put dummy eggs in the nesting boxes? That might spark them to start laying.


----------



## bogey

I haven't. I've thought about it but just haven't done it yet. Have to go to town shortly, may pick up golf balls. Hear that works well. LOL Thanks.


----------



## Grimm

Here are my 'dirty' girls.

Mama is the black star playing in the dirt with Ms. Muffette the Easter egger. Not sure if you can see the mud on their backs. The littles are together around the pool. Belina is the only one not pictured. She looks just like Muffy except with a huge red comb and wattles. She was in the nesting box when I took these.

EDIT
The Columbian Wyandotte is also not pictured.


----------



## bogey

AAAWWW! So cute! Yes, I can see the dirt! Wish I had gotten pics of my girls after they had a dust bath where I throw the ashes in their yard! Too funny. They were filthy!

Love it when they all bathe at the same time and try the same place!


----------



## Grimm

Dust bathing is a social activity for chickens. I caught Muffy dust bathing with the littles yesterday in the late afternoon.

Have you tried the golf balls yet?


----------



## bogey

Went all the way to town, the dreaded Wally World. Totally forgot the golf balls. Sigh. I'm getting old people brain. Have to go back tomorrow. Blech. Am going to make a list and hope I don't forget that at home! 

The main thing I wanted when I went last time was 1/2 gallon canning jars. They were out. Got distracted looking at the FoodSavers... Well, you get the idea 

And oh my gosh, I really need to get them. Saw my girl and my rooster, ahem, having a fun time this morning :kiss: . Well, he certainly was anyway. At least his technique is improving. I had put new fluffy litter in the nest boxes. It was all stirred up and had obviously been scratched around in.

Did find my rooster in one later though... :gaah:


----------



## Grimm

I don't have a rooster but someone near by does. When he crows in the morning my girls start fussing it is time to get up and start the day. 

What breed of roo do you have? I have been thinking that once I have all the hens I have room for I'll get a Cochin roo. I hear they are proper gentlemen with their ladies.


----------



## Starcreek

tsrwivey said:


> I'm trying to decide on a plan for a chicken coop. This will be our first coop for our first chickens so we're clueless! We're looking for a coop to house 5-10 hens, easy to clean, & easy to retrieve eggs from. It must be reasonably portable since we'll be moving in the next few years. Hubby builds houses & cabinets, so we have expert level skills, an abundance of free building supplies, & no HOA or government official to tell us what we can or can't do. :2thumb: ideas? Pictures? Plans? Favorite sites?


Here's an article about building a *$50 Hen House* from mostly scrap materials. It houses 20 laying hens.


----------



## LincTex

In that article they were lucky to get all the free lumber!!!

I have built a number of interesting little structures from pallets before - It can be done if you are long on patience and short on cash

"pallet hen house"

https://www.google.com/search?q=pal...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMI3NrOzcW4xwIVEEyICh1YCgsr


----------



## bogey

Grimm said:


> I don't have a rooster but someone near by does. When he crows in the morning my girls start fussing it is time to get up and start the day.
> 
> What breed of roo do you have? I have been thinking that once I have all the hens I have room for I'll get a Cochin roo. I hear they are proper gentlemen with their ladies.


I have a beautiful Buff Orpington roo. He's really learning his manners quickly. This morning I noticed as I'm walking by, how nicely he treated one of the girls. She lost no feathers and was not at all "startled". He's very calm and good with people. As a matter of fact, that's why he was in the nest box, he follows me around. I was putting more litter down and he jumped in and laid down to watch me. He's like a feathered dog.

He used to jump in my lap. But now that he's "grown", he is more manly and wouldn't stoop to that level. :teehee:

Got the golf balls today. Waiting to see!


----------



## Grimm

bogey said:


> I have a beautiful Buff Orpington roo. He's really learning his manners quickly. This morning I noticed as I'm walking by, how nicely he treated one of the girls. She lost no feathers and was not at all "startled". He's very calm and good with people. As a matter of fact, that's why he was in the nest box, he follows me around. I was putting more litter down and he jumped in and laid down to watch me. He's like a feathered dog.
> 
> He used to jump in my lap. But now that he's "grown", he is more manly and wouldn't stoop to that level. :teehee:
> 
> Got the golf balls today. Waiting to see!


On the chicken forum I am a member of I read a thread about an albino Orpington pair. The roo seems to be overly aggressive with the hens and his owner seems to have him in the bully buster to try and calm him down.

As for Cochins, I have read that they ask before mating. If a hen says no then he accepts that and moves on. While they are larger chickens than most they are best with a group of mostly older hens who will teach them their manners.

I also have read that Faverolles roos are sweethearts. I have a Salmon Faverolles and she is a bit nippy. She doesn't like being handled but I am not going to let that stop me from giving them their 'once-overs'.

My flock is mixed so I thought a big gentle roo would be best for my girls. I also have a thing for feathered feet.


----------



## bogey

Oh, I wanted a Faverolle. When I got mine they were out. Went back a week or two later and they had some. But there was no room at the inn at that point. 

My flock is mixed as well. Trying to see what all I like. I do have two orps. One roo and one hen. They are by far the calmest, sweetest I have. Anyone can walk up to them. 

My Ameraucana is a spazz. But she is sweet and when I sit on my stump in their coop, she'll come to me and peck at fuzz or spots on clothes and take stuff from my hand. She's very gentle. Just freaks out if you move suddenly. The plus side, is she will likely survive predators, cuz she runs if you toss food on the ground near her. Goofy thing.

I'm trying to get recent pictures. But I'm having phone issues and I dropped my camera. Grrr...

Now, my roo, he does, I guess you could say asks now. He extended his neck and was grasping the feathers on the back of my Rhode Island Red. But it was slow and when she squawked, he let go and let her go. Guess that's the chicken version of asking? He never pecks hard and takes food very gently. Would trust him to take food from a toddler. Some of my girls, not so much. They aren't being mean. They just aren't terribly gentle while taking food.


----------



## bogey

Got some uploaded!


My pullet I am pretty sure will be the first to lay. She's my squawker and is the one who likely could have fertilized eggs.  She moved her head at the last second.


Caught her checking out the "eggs" in the nest box this morning. Her name is Buzzi. She looked like a buzzard when she was little. Call her Buzzard Butt. Buzzi for short.


My rooster. He's not fully feathered out and to size yet. But I think he's handsome for his age. LOL


Buzzi and Gerti hanging out. Hard to tell from the pictures. Looks washed out. But Buzzi's comb has really grown large and is a right red. Looks pale here.


My RIR, Bertha. She was checking out the "eggs" too. Her comb has also had a recent growth and has gotten red. She, however, denied the rooster and doesn't do the squat yet.


Bertha with Agnes behind her. Agnes is a Light Brahma. She was being elusive, so caught her in the background.

Dottie, she's a Columbian Wyandotte. Very calm. Oh, you can see Buzzi in the back. That's about right for the color of her comb and wattles.


----------



## bogey

Couple more 
Two Dominiques and a Silkie in the background

Everyone checking out the "eggs"
Gertie

My spazz, Henny Penny

Bertha

And I thought this was just sweet, Barry (the roo) and Gertie


----------



## bogey

nevermind. Can't get it to work


----------



## Grimm

I have 3 barnyard mutts as I call them: an easter egger- Ms Muffette, black sexlinked- Mama, and a red sexlinked- Belina. All three are laying.

My pure breed girls are a buff brahma I call Peaches, Salmon Faverolles- Frou Frou, Silver Laced Wyandotte and a Columbian Wyandotte I call Heather. She is a 'mean girl'. I had a light brahma but 'he' was killed by a hawk in the grow out pen when they were 9 weeks. I was able to scare the hawk off but he did kill my boy. I say boy because the necropsy revealed no ovaries. 

In the spring I want to add 5 more girls. I am looking at more muffs, beards and feathered feet. I was thinking a second ee, a splash/blue Favaucana, splash/blue Ameraucana, an orpington but not sure if I want a buff or a lavender and maybe a bantam Cochin hen. I'm color OCD. I want one of each color both feathers and eggs...


----------



## bogey

Grimm said:


> I have 3 barnyard mutts as I call them: an easter egger- Ms Muffette, black sexlinked- Mama, and a red sexlinked- Belina. All three are laying.
> 
> My pure breed girls are a buff brahma I call Peaches, Salmon Faverolles- Frou Frou, Silver Laced Wyandotte and a Columbian Wyandotte I call Heather. She is a 'mean girl'. I had a light brahma but 'he' was killed by a hawk in the grow out pen when they were 9 weeks. I was able to scare the hawk off but he did kill my boy. I say boy because the necropsy revealed no ovaries.
> 
> In the spring I want to add 5 more girls. I am looking at more muffs, beards and feathered feet. I was thinking a second ee, a splash/blue Favaucana, splash/blue Ameraucana, an orpington but not sure if I want a buff or a lavender and maybe a bantam Cochin hen. I'm color OCD. I want one of each color both feathers and eggs...


that's funny. When I went to get my crew, I wanted one of each. Love the colors. I also want eggs of all different colors. I know it doesn't make any difference. But there's something about a bowl full of different colored eggs. Just makes me smile. It's very Easterish. Even in the fridge, I have my eggs in a bowl. I find they take up less space and the colors make me happy. It's a clear bowl.

Aw, so sorry about your boy! Mine were "sexed" but they said there was a chance of getting a male with some breeds. Got two Buffs because I heard they were calm. So glad I did. Got one of each.

I think the lavenders are really gorgeous. I don't know why, but I love my striped girl. She's just very confident and calm.

Unfortunately, my Silkies are going to have to go. I have three and they are all male. I might keep one if I could get a couple of girls and have a separate coop. But I don't see that happening any time soon. Tehre are so many other things that need to come first. I'll have 8 girls - maybe 9 laying. Got a Dominique I'm not sure about. Tail feathers are looking a lot like sickle feathers. But no redness. No comb, no wattles. No saddle feathers that look pointed. Will see. About 4 months old, so I would think I'd know by now. But...

My Dottie - the Columbian is really very good. But she doesn't take any crap. Has no problem putting the male Silkies in their place. Will give them a good peck if they interfere with feeding time. Makes them wait til last. She's pretty good at keeping the pecking order, well, in order :lol:

I do find that the littles have not been at all accepted as part of the first flock. They still don't let them roost with them. And it's a big roost! Plenty of room to not be near them. But they sleep huddled up on the nest box. Would be anxious about adding more to them. When I re-home the Silkies, I'd have plenty of room for a few more. But, I don't have a grow out pen and can't see integrating them successfully. It was tough with the Silkies and Dominiques. They were only a month apart. Will see how it goes.

Off to the store. Local grocery has chicken thighs and drums for .29 a pound!


----------



## Starcreek

Nice looking flock, bogey! And I'm impressed with the neat and orderly construction of your chicken coop. Looks like somebody spent some time on that.

Right now we have our chickens in a chicken tractor. I have 12 laying hens -- no rooster at the moment. I have 6 Buffs, 4 Barred Rock, and 2 Black Australorp. None have names except Crooked Beak.


----------



## bogey

Starcreek said:


> Nice looking flock, bogey! And I'm impressed with the neat and orderly construction of your chicken coop. Looks like somebody spent some time on that.
> 
> Right now we have our chickens in a chicken tractor. I have 12 laying hens -- no rooster at the moment. I have 6 Buffs, 4 Barred Rock, and 2 Black Australorp. None have names except Crooked Beak.


Thanks! Love my feathered "dogs". LOL My wonderful husband and boys put that coop up for me in a day or two. My 13 year old built the nest boxes with only a small amount of direction from dad.

Love my mixed flock. I could become a total chicken addict. Would love a couple more coops. Ah,well. But we do enjoy the soothing clucks and chicken sounds. Laugh at their antics. And someday, I will have eggs from them. Someday...


----------



## tsrwivey

Made some progress on the chicken coop this weekend. Hubby said it has to dry a few weeks before I can paint.  

The local feed store won't have chicks until September 4th. The websites I've looked at don't seem to be interested in serving someone who wants 1-2 of a few different kinds of chickens (for a total of 6). Where do y'all get your chickens?


----------



## Grimm

MyPetChicken.com

They are known for being able to ship as few as 3 chicks.


----------



## Grimm

bogey said:


> Love my mixed flock. I could become a total chicken addict. Would love a couple more coops.


Chicken math. Ain't it great!

K doesn't want me getting any more but I have plans for another 5 in the spring.


----------



## bogey

I got mine from the local feed store. And oh, my, chicken math is really real. LOL The bad thing is I have three silkie roos. I know I need to re-home them. They are serving no purpose. But I don't want to! LOL DH is thinking of another coop for me. We can see if they will live nicely together in a bachelor pad. In reality, it would be better to have another coop for laying chickens. But they are awfully cute. I do have one I really like. I could re-home the two I'm not really attached to and get a few girls for the remaining one. But let's face it, Silkies aren't exactly the most productive layers, they are small eggs and the girls get broody. It would be basically pets and to hatch more - that we don't need. arrrgh!

Decisions, decisions. Beware chicken math for sure!


----------



## bogey

tsrwivey said:


> Made some progress on the chicken coop this weekend. Hubby said it has to dry a few weeks before I can paint.
> 
> The local feed store won't have chicks until September 4th. The websites I've looked at don't seem to be interested in serving someone who wants 1-2 of a few different kinds of chickens (for a total of 6). Where do y'all get your chickens?


Great looking coop! Congrats!


----------



## Caribou

I'm thinking about getting a few hens next spring. My main concern is bothering the neighbors. How much noise do the girls make? Any roosters will be segregated into the Frigidaire coop.:droolie:


----------



## Grimm

Caribou said:


> I'm thinking about getting a few hens next spring. My main concern is bothering the neighbors. How much noise do the girls make? Any roosters will be segregated into the Frigidaire coop.:droolie:


Look up some videos on youtube of hens singing their egg song. This will give you an idea.

My three laying hens are only loud right when they are laying or they start singing after. The coop and run are 20ft from the back of the house and I can only hear their songs if the house is quiet and I have the windows open.

Our one neighbor is never home during the day so the noise is no issue with them. The other neighbor has a dog that barks all the time and three aviaries of various small birds.(finch, parakeet and pigeons) No complaints but then I do not have a rooster for fear of complaints.


----------



## txcatlady

I have 23 mixed hens and 2roos. My older roo is a sex link and he has the best disposition. He is first out of coop in morning and last one in at night. Other one is his soon and is only 6 months old. He has however become a man! Dad chases him off from hens but they don't fight. My coop is permanent and tight. Only snake got in when door was open. I made sure he wouldn't be back with my .45. Only hens I lost were when they were out of pen and bobcat got 8 over a period of two weeks while in my yard. I generally turn them out in the afternoons unless I am home all day and then I let them out all day.they have a nice exercise yard.


----------



## Grimm

Layer Nesting Herbs

Chamomile flowers, nettle leaf, raspberry leaf, lemon balm leaf, calendula flowers, lavender flowers, red clover flowers

I took the ingredient list off prepackaged nesting herbs* I tried with the girls. They liked it and I liked it but not the price. So for a bit more than the prepackaged cost I mixed my own in a much larger batch.

This will give me a chance to see which herbs they like most and play with my ratios to suit them. Also I can see where each herb is sourced and know the quality. Next will be to grow my own. After I work out my own supplement for the commercial feeds. 

*(the herbs I tried was the Layer Blend by Luv Nest)


----------



## bogey

Still no eggs! Ggggrrrrr..... Driving me insane. I fed some cayenne pepper in their feed today. The weather is amazingly cool/nice the past couple of days. Their molt seems to be over. No longer looks like someone lost a pillow fight out there. While sitting on the stump watching chicken tv today, ALL the girls came in at one point and jumped into one of the nest boxes and scratched around. Then they all, including the rooster, came into the coop where I was, scratched around in the litter until they had nice little deep/cool beds and lay down all over the coop. Looked at me and then went lights out for a catnap. Sigh. One day...

I know it'll happen. On day... 

Love the nesting herb idea. Have many of those herbs growing and can dry/throw them in. No nettle or raspberry. But maybe some of the others will do.


----------



## Grimm

bogey said:


> Love the nesting herb idea. Have many of those herbs growing and can dry/throw them in. No nettle or raspberry. But maybe some of the others will do.


Think of it as edible aromatherapy. 

I couldn't source the lemon balm so I left it out of this batch. There are other formulas using peppermint, comfrey, fennel, rosemary, thyme and meadowsweet in some combination or another.


----------



## bogey

Oh, I need more herbs. I do have lemon balm growing everywhere!. Peppermint, rosemary, thyme absolutely. I think I have some dried comfrey. None growing. Not sure about meadowsweet. Probably not. 

So many things to do/add, so little time.

Wonder if there isn't one already, doing a plant swap.


----------



## Starcreek

bogey said:


> I got mine from the local feed store. And oh, my, chicken math is really real. LOL The bad thing is I have three silkie roos. I know I need to re-home them. They are serving no purpose.


Eat'em! I know you hate to kill something you've tended so faithfully and grown attached to, but "pets" just take up time and space and resources that could go to more useful purposes.

We had 3-4 sweet young cochin roos a few years ago, and already had two roosters to service the flock. So, we butchered them and put them in the freezer. They were well cared-for while they lived, and died quickly and humanely. And home-grown poultry, while not as plump as the factory-farm birds, tastes so much better! TIP: Just make sure you do the deed out of sight of the other chickens, because it upsets them.

We got our chicks at Tractor Supply, but they don't get them again until late February.


----------



## Grimm

Starcreek said:


> Eat'em! I know you hate to kill something you've tended so faithfully and grown attached to, but "pets" just take up time and space and resources that could go to more useful purposes.
> 
> We had 3-4 sweet young cochin roos a few years ago, and already had two roosters to service the flock. So, we butchered them and put them in the freezer. They were well cared-for while they lived, and died quickly and humanely. And home-grown poultry, while not as plump as the factory-farm birds, tastes so much better! TIP: Just make sure you do the deed out of sight of the other chickens, because it upsets them.
> 
> We got our chicks at Tractor Supply, but they don't get them again until late February.


If you end up with anymore extra Cochin roos let me know! I would love a big gentle boy for my ladies.


----------



## bogey

Starcreek said:


> Eat'em! I know you hate to kill something you've tended so faithfully and grown attached to, but "pets" just take up time and space and resources that could go to more useful purposes.
> 
> We had 3-4 sweet young cochin roos a few years ago, and already had two roosters to service the flock. So, we butchered them and put them in the freezer. They were well cared-for while they lived, and died quickly and humanely. And home-grown poultry, while not as plump as the factory-farm birds, tastes so much better! TIP: Just make sure you do the deed out of sight of the other chickens, because it upsets them.
> 
> We got our chicks at Tractor Supply, but they don't get them again until late February.


To be honest, I probably could if there was a morsel of meat worth having. It would be hard to do the deed but I could if I really had to. But they are tiny and Scrappy is especially scrawny. I've been calling him "Nugget" lately because I told him I would eat him but he wouldn't be as much as chicken nugget.

And I think there's a little lady about 30 miles from me who wants them-will know for sure next weekend. They would have a good home and I wouldn't have to try to eat a black skinned chicken (don't know why that grosses me out, but it kinda does) that's not worth the trouble to pluck with the skimpy meat on them.


----------



## rhrobert

bogey said:


> .... not worth the trouble to pluck with the skimpy meat on them.


Don't pluck, skin it and throw it in the stew pot. There is more than you think.


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby finally found me a scrap of linoleum to put in the floor of the chicken coop. I figure that'll make it a little easier to wash & sweep & cut down on the smell.

We got 8 chicks thinking we'd lose a couple but so far they're all hanging in there. Hubby would *not* be happy if I told him I needed a bigger coop. :club:


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby finally found me a scrap of linoleum to put in the floor of the chicken coop. I figure that'll make it a little easier to wash & sweep & cut down on the smell.
> 
> We got 8 chicks thinking we'd lose a couple but so far they're all hanging in there. Hubby would *not* be happy if I told him I needed a bigger coop. :club:


Watch all those vents for pasty butt.

And I want pictures of the fluffy cuteness.


----------



## tsrwivey

Let my try again.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Meet the ladies


Wheres the pictures?


----------



## tsrwivey

These are the best pics I could get.


----------



## tsrwivey

I took them out of the wash tub, put them directly into their coop, & opened the door to the outside. The crazy birds just sit there & look outside but don't go out! It's been two days & they're still in the coop. Are my birds just kinda special?


----------



## Grimm

No. You'd need to coop train them anyway. (Locking them in the coop for a week or longer to get them to see it as home and to return to it at night.) 

They are babies and may not be comfortable with the ramp out of the coop yet. If it is too steep they may tumble down and get hurt. It may be some time before you can be a bit more hands off with your girls.

They are cute balls of fluff though. What breeds did you get?


----------



## tsrwivey

We got four reds, two barred, & 2 australorps . The two barred took a few steps outside the coop today.


----------



## tsrwivey

Turns out one of our hens is a rooster. I heard him crow for the first time today. When can we start expecting eggs? I haven't seen him mount any of the hens yet. Should I separate him from the hens? I'd hate for him to be all alone, especially during the winter. He hasn't shown any aggression towards us yet, if he does he'll be soup. I need to fix the chickens a bigger play yard, I only planned on having 4-6 chickens & we have 8. We'll have a lot more if we keep this rooster! 

PS- we love having the chickens! I can't wait to get them in a larger yard where we can watch more.


----------



## jeff47041

tsrwivey said:


> Turns out one of our hens is a rooster. I heard him crow for the first time today. When can we start expecting eggs? I haven't seen him mount any of the hens yet. Should I separate him from the hens? I'd hate for him to be all alone, especially during the winter. He hasn't shown any aggression towards us yet, if he does he'll be soup. I need to fix the chickens a bigger play yard, I only planned on having 4-6 chickens & we have 8. We'll have a lot more if we keep this rooster!
> 
> PS- we love having the chickens! I can't wait to get them in a larger yard where we can watch more.


My chicks started laying eggs the day they turned 4 months old. The rooster can stay with the girls. He will be very protective of them.


----------



## Grimm

Your pullets can start laying anywhere between 18-26 weeks old. I have 3 that hatched March 9 that started laying at 22-25 weeks. The 4 littles were hatched at May 11. 2 are laying while the other 2 are freeloading.  The 2 that are laying started laying at 26-30 weeks. Large breeds take longer to start laying.

I have an order for chicks to hatch April 4 and they should start laying at the end of summer.

Watch your rooster. You may need to get aprons for your girls if he starts hurting them during mating.


----------



## crabapple

The Easter Layers are laying blue-green eggs, we have gotten a few that are brownest pink, too.
Sorry no photos, do not know how to post pic's.


----------



## Grimm

crabapple said:


> The Easter Layers are laying blue-green eggs, we have gotten a few that are brownest pink, too.
> Sorry no photos, do not know how to post pic's.


My easter egger lays a cream colored egg. I ordered a second one with my spring chick order. Maybe I'll get a green or blue egg layer.


----------



## waretrop

Hi guys. I am new here but I very quickly found this thread and wanted to add my experiences. I do have a question for you all. Do you live in areas that freeze in the winter? We built this with wood pallets and bargin bin items. They have linoleum floor so we can lift open the side door and use a snow shovel to scoop it right out into the compost area in our veggie garden. We have about 200 chickens producing eggs and I sell all of them each week. I have regular customers and call or text them each week and hand deliver them right to their houses on the same day early in the morning. I have been doing this for 3 years.


----------



## TheLazyL

waretrop said:


> Hi guys. I am new here ... Do you live in areas that freeze in the winter?...


Welcome and yes I live in an area that freezes in the winter.

P.S. Like the coop!


----------



## waretrop

So what do you do when the chicken water freezes? So What I have done is fixed up 55 gallon drums and with the water I use a pond heater in it to keep it from freezing. Works wonderfully. I feed pellets in the other ones.


----------



## Grimm

I live in an area that freezes in the winter. Since I only have 7 chickens at the moment I stopped filling their lubing cup waterers and started using a few of the cheap 1 gallon gravity waterers from the feed store. I dump it every night after I put the girls up for the night and refill with lukewarm water in the morning. 

We do not have cold enough winters for me to justify a set up like yours. It only freezes at night and I wake up to ice over an inch thick on the trough for the dogs and the rain barrels. I just kick the trough to break the ice and the dogs will remove the sheets through out the day. (don't worry. they are spoiled dogs and sleep on our bed at night) During the day it has been in the 40s so I don't have to worry about the water freezing over.


----------



## TheLazyL

I used a metal waterer with a "Farm Innovators heated base"


----------



## waretrop

We are good with 55 gallons of water for 5 days. Then we have to drag a hose out to the chickens to fill that barrel from the greenhouse. Then we have to drain the hose. the only thing that freezes is the little spouts if it gets to temps of 17 degrees. Then I have to use a hair dryer to melt the spouts. That only takes a minute and only happens a few times a winter. Here are our nest boxes. We have 3 sets of them and get over 100 eggs a day.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

That looks more like a people house than a henhouse. Nice. 

It freezes here. I use heated dog bowls for the chickens. For the ducks and geese I use five gallon black rubber livestock pans. I just turn them upside down and smack them with a sledge hammer to get the ice blocks out and give them fresh water in the morning which lasts all day because they are always in it and keep it from freezing up. If it gets really cold, I use heated 2 gallon horse buckets for them.


----------



## Grimm

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> That looks more like a people house than a henhouse. Nice.
> 
> It freezes here. I use heated dog bowls for the chickens. For the ducks and geese I use five gallon black rubber livestock pans. I just turn them upside down and smack them with a sledge hammer to get the ice blocks out and give them fresh water in the morning which lasts all day because they are always in it and keep it from freezing up. If it gets really cold, I use heated 2 gallon horse buckets for them.


I have been wondering how ducks do during the winter. I was thinking of having a trio of ducks living with my chickens. My hens are use to having a kiddie pool( 1-3 inches of water) in the spring and summer and a mister in the summer heat. They spend most of the warm months soaked through by their choice.


----------



## waretrop

I have found our water doesn't freeze until it goes down to 15 degrees. We have been covering the whole 55 gallon barrel with a thin plastic. All the day to the floor and even when it goes down to 4 degrees it didn't freeze. I only worry about the little spout and cup below will freeze and break. Then as it melts, it could have 55 gallons all over the floor. We have had that during our developing process years ago. Don't want to do that in the winter. It would be a mess.


----------



## redhorse

Grimm, watch the male ducks, they can be really aggressive with chickens. I have had some that were fine, and some that constantly pestered, chased, and/or tried to mount my hens. I've also had male and female ducks kill chicken peeps. The offenders went straight into the pot, but not before I lost quite a few peeps. If you plan on raising peeps and have ducks, I would raise them inside. 

Waretrop, thanks for the idea on your water setup. I think I am going to have to try that with a 25 gallon barrel.


----------



## tsrwivey

My chickens are stressing in this heat, how do y'all keep your cool?


----------



## waretrop

My girls lay on the ground and take dirt baths. In my hen house I also have a box fan in one window with the other window just open a few inches. The windows have screens so they need to brushed along with the fan. I do that once a day. The fan is placed to it takes air out of the house.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> My chickens are stressing in this heat, how do y'all keep your cool?


Here is a whole thread on cooling your chickens.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/cooling-your-livestock-29282/


----------



## LastOutlaw

We built in a lot of shady areas for them when we designed the coop. This was for two reasons. One was to give them cover from Red Tail Hawks which we have seen a number of times on the property and also give them shade to cool the area We also use a mister which they love. We tried the small pool thing but they would only drink from it from the side. I think they were too chicken to get in. We planted muscadines in 3 places outside the coop and are steering the vines to grow over a large walk through area right outside their coop but within the run. One was planted inside and they ate the leaves that they could reach almost immediately.


----------

